# startying a paintball co2 system



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i just bought this http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/paintball-co2-regulator.html and should arrive pretty soon. this will be my first pressurized co2 system and was wondering if i need anything else to go along w/ this purchase?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You just a diffuser and paint ball can. I love this. I have used it for many months now. Orlando has great products.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

how big is your tank and paintball tank and how long does it last you?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My tank is a 10g. The paint ball tank's CO2 lasts about 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## LuisVillalobos (Sep 23, 2009)

thats a nice prodcut alright.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

what would be a great diffuser? a link would be helpful i dont want anything too expensive


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Depending on the size of your tank you could get a little glass diffuser. You can get them for 99 cents on Ebay.

You could also use a broken wooden skewer stuck into the side of dead-ended air tubing. It works great, is cheap and since it is small it's easy to hide. Of course you could use a regular airstone.









If your tank is bigger you could use this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

or you could go with one of the cheap diffusers at GLA like this one: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-1000.html


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i was looking into one of those diffusers from greenleafaquariums but was just curious since i'll be using a canister filter would it be just as usefull to send the co2 in through the canister and out the other end into the tank itself?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Some canisters respond pretty well to a little CO2, mixing it well with the water, and sending it on its way. Others tend to accumulate the CO2 and burp it out instead of mixing it.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't know you can use paintball regulators for aquariums! So do you have to have only co2 paintball canisters for those types of regulators? Can you use co2 paint canisters for regular aquarium co2 regulators?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

eiginh said:


> I didn't know you can use paintball regulators for aquariums! So do you have to have only co2 paintball canisters for those types of regulators? Can you use co2 paint canisters for regular aquarium co2 regulators?


Yes, with the adapters below. The second choice is the easiest:

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_PAINTBALL_REGUL_P1954.cfm

http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/p...paintball-tank-to-regulator-adapter/cName/co2


----------

